# a-arms best way to reinforce them?



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

was wondering whats the best way to reinforce and do you cut them in half or at the ears?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

at the ears and then reinforce the back side of the extention if you do not intend on fully wrapping them


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 2 2007, 06:35 AM~9137420
> *at the ears and then reinforce the back side of the extention if you do not intend on fully wrapping them
> *


yup....


set i'm working on...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

is that 1" or 1.5" extension


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 2 2007, 08:41 AM~9137933
> *is that 1" or 1.5" extension
> *


1.5" and they're for sale once i finish them.....


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

how thick are the ext?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Nov 2 2007, 09:20 AM~9138250
> *how thick are the ext?
> *


1/4 on the sides, 3/16 on top.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

nice did you go all the way down towards the ball joint


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Nov 2 2007, 09:27 AM~9138312
> *nice did you go all the way down towards the ball joint
> *


yes, the sides do. The top plate stops just before the ball joint.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a pic after I welded the top plate... Still have some smoothing to do and drill out the bushing holes.....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 2 2007, 04:40 PM~9138383
> *Here's a pic after I welded the top plate... Still have some smoothing to do and drill out the bushing holes.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 2 2007, 09:51 AM~9138454
> *looks good
> *


Thank you sir... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

definately as the ears. it sees the less amount of stress when hopping.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

whats used to cut out the holes for the bushings?hole saw?


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

how much does a person or a shop usually ask for $ a 2'' extention on the upper A- arms


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

when the plating the top do u cut it out or weld over it?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 2 2007, 07:45 AM~9137968
> *1.5" and they're for sale once i finish them.....
> *


Do you have any for a 59 chevy, Top A Arms. And how much $


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Have Lowcos Customs do them, best in out area.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

This is how your arms should look for your Impala, Extended 1.5" at the ear and Reinfroced on the inside and top plate ready for chrome


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 17 2007, 11:31 PM~9474279
> *Have Lowcos Customs do them, best in out area.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: That looks sick with the sharp edges.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 18 2007, 07:51 AM~9475728
> *:thumbsup: That looks sick with the sharp edges.
> *


Thats what I like about them to.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 17 2007, 11:39 PM~9474789
> *This is how your arms should look for your Impala, Extended 1.5" at the ear and Reinfroced on the inside and top plate ready for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


How much $


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

How come all these people say this is how arms should look and none of them are wrapped all the way around the ball joint???

:thumbsdown:


How it SHOULD look (not my work)


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i agree with timdog, its like people who use 3/8" to wrap the rear of there frame and use 3/16 for the 'hard' areas,like the crossmember,lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*HERES SOME 64 ARMS I JUST DID, (SHOW, NOT PERFORMANCE) .. STILL HAVE SOME METAL FINISHING TO DO...










AND HERE SOME 66 ARMS i DID ALSO TODAY,.. THESE TOO HAVE QUITE A BIT OF METAL FINISHING TO DO BEFORE CHROME*


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

here's a set we just got chromed 11/2 ext , try to post some raw 
$225 w/core $275 w/o not chrome of course :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

any pics of xtended a-arms for a big body???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Dec 18 2007, 08:44 PM~9480711
> *any pics of xtended a-arms for a big body???
> *



*some quickies, not pretty but strong







*


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 08:54 PM~9481262
> *some quickies, not pretty but strong
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: 

are they extended 1 or 1.5 ??

are they for sale??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*inch and a half. those were a customers, but PM me for price. Im hitting the sack, but I will check it in the a.m.*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 09:54 PM~9481262
> *some quickies, not pretty but strong
> 
> 
> ...


I like that look too, for a street car, its perfect.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:54 PM~9481262
> *some quickies, not pretty but strong
> 
> 
> ...


i like those -looks beastly like they should be on a tank!!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

extending them at the ear is the wrong way to do it but it does look better


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

extending them at the ear is the wrong way to do it but it does look better


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 19 2007, 11:07 PM~9489774
> *extending them at the ear is the wrong way to do it but it does look better
> *


??


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 19 2007, 11:07 PM~9489774
> *extending them at the ear is the wrong way to do it but it does look better
> *


??X10


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 19 2007, 11:24 PM~9489927
> *??
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>OPIONS VARY...... :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

*Cadillac Arms-- Extended 1.5 " at the Ear*


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

The stock arm is designed to hit the frame at a certain spot, it will either have a rubber mount on the arm( g bodies) or on the frame (60's) so if the car ever does bottom out it will hit the rubber,the arm is structued that way,

when u extend the a- arm at the bushing u move that point forward in which case hits the arm in the wrong spot which can bend or weaken the arm over time even with renforcing, i have seen some chrome a-arms crack


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

by extending the a-arms near the ball joint, that point stays the same, but the down side is it doesn't look as nice, does it make sense to you all


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:twak: 
Sorry bro but i have to disagree. The reason we reinforce is so it can hanle the abuse and most people remove those bump stops anyway for the higher lock up. Ears are the way to go.


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

the other way is better, take a look where the a-arm hits the frame When the car is locked up.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 20 2007, 11:46 PM~9498750
> *The stock arm is designed to hit the frame  at a certain spot, it will either have a rubber mount on the arm( g bodies)  or on the frame (60's) so if the car ever does bottom out it will hit the rubber,the arm is structued  that way,
> 
> when u extend the a- arm at the bushing u move that point forward in which case hits the arm in the wrong spot which can bend or weaken the arm over time even with renforcing, i have seen some chrome a-arms crack
> *


you may be correct about the rubber mount but how many reinforced arms still have the rubber mounts on them :biggrin: if your that worried about bending the arm just chain the bottom arm :yes: whenever i do g body arms i cut the top out of the arm where the rubber stop used to be it makes the arm neater and in my opinion stronger heres a arm im almost done with


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

nice


----------



## thc301 (Sep 5, 2006)

we still have to reinforce the a-arms even if we're not hopping?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice arms ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 20 2007, 11:46 PM~9498750
> *The stock arm is designed to hit the frame  at a certain spot, it will either have a rubber mount on the arm( g bodies)  or on the frame (60's) so if the car ever does bottom out it will hit the rubber,the arm is structued  that way,
> 
> when u extend the a- arm at the bushing u move that point forward in which case hits the arm in the wrong spot which can bend or weaken the arm over time even with renforcing, i have seen some chrome a-arms crack
> *



relocate a new thinner tidier bump stop to the chassis where the arm hits.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Dec 22 2007, 11:28 AM~9507736
> *relocate a new thinner tidier bump stop to the chassis where the arm hits.
> *


x2 TIDIER :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 11:54 PM~9481262
> *some quickies, not pretty but strong
> 
> 
> ...




I think your welds are sick :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

is 1/12 extended arms for a g-body ok for hopping


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2007, 10:53 AM~9476314
> *How come all these people say this is how arms should look and none of them are wrapped all the way around the ball joint???
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> ...


I agree,a set i did for a friend,1/2"extension at the ears.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 09:54 PM~9481262
> *some quickies, not pretty but strong
> 
> 
> ...


i need to get me some of these like now! nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

i did a 64 at the ears and wrapped down the inside. looks like stock arms, relocated the bushing on the frame where the arm hits flat.. looks, and works better,easier,just better!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 11:54 PM~9481262
> *some quickies, not pretty but strong
> 
> 
> ...


YUP THEM SUM BADASS LOOKIN ARMS... FOR STREET... YUP... :thumbsup:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2007, 12:53 PM~9476314
> *How come all these people say this is how arms should look and none of them are wrapped all the way around the ball joint???
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> ...


i ripped my ball joint off from not plating were the balljoint goes!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 21 2007, 10:33 PM~9506407
> *the other way is better, take a look where the a-arm hits the frame  When the car is locked up.
> *


Even being extended at the ears you can still put the stopper and still get the travel. You get a better clearence and of course looks waaaaayyyyy better. So for myself and probably majority of the people on here, the ears are the ideal way to go.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

anybody selling a set chome/un-chrome post them up I know I'm not the only person looking for a set of upper

for da 63' of course.....

hit me up in da PM


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

For those that did just 1/2" extension, would a 1/2"spacer block machined up and 1/2"longer bolts not do the same ? although you'd still need to reinforce the arms ? 

just thinking aloud.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

t t t


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2007, 12:53 PM~9476314
> *How come all these people say this is how arms should look and none of them are wrapped all the way around the ball joint???
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

can i use caddy a-arms on my regal and how much extension will it give me than my stock ones


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you could problly use a 1" spacer instead of a 1" extension, but thats not lengthening you arms, just making them start farther out (which isnt where alot of the advantage comes from.) The closer in length and farther inward mounted your uppers are compaired to your lowers, the less camber change you get through the motion (its not much change but still some change.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2008, 08:39 PM~9806429
> *you could problly use a 1" spacer instead of a 1" extension, but thats not lengthening you arms, just making them start farther out (which isnt where alot of the advantage comes from.) The closer in length and farther inward mounted  your uppers are compaired to your lowers, the less camber change you get through the motion (its not much change but still some change.
> *


?????? explain


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2008, 07:39 PM~9806429
> *you could problly use a 1" spacer instead of a 1" extension, but thats not lengthening you arms, just making them start farther out (which isnt where alot of the advantage comes from.) The closer in length and farther inward mounted  your uppers are compaired to your lowers, the less camber change you get through the motion (its not much change but still some change.
> *


 :dunno: uh!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:40 PM~9480198
> *HERES SOME 64 ARMS I JUST DID, (SHOW, NOT PERFORMANCE) .. STILL HAVE SOME METAL FINISHING TO DO...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2008, 08:39 PM~9806429
> *you could problly use a 1" spacer instead of a 1" extension, but thats not lengthening you arms, just making them start farther out (which isnt where alot of the advantage comes from.) The closer in length and farther inward mounted  your uppers are compaired to your lowers, the less camber change you get through the motion (its not much change but still some change.
> *


???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

check out these pitbull arms for my lac, 

"they're bringin sexy back"!!

1 inch ext.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

can someone pm me a price for some chrome ext and reinforced a-arms


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for bad ass thread


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

My Chrome Connect Charges Me $500.00 For 2 Arms (CRAZY!!!!)
OR $300.00 for a set of tubular (which i rarely do)
Anyone have a real triple chrome plater (nickel copper chrome) That meets deadlines and
has quality consistent work in or near ny? Shipping to the west coast is too much!!!

Thanks in Advance...

I love all of you guys bitching about the best way to mod the arms.....LOL!!!
Thats what this forum is all about baby!!! keep the opinions coming~~~


:thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2007, 09:53 AM~9476314
> *How come all these people say this is how arms should look and none of them are wrapped all the way around the ball joint???
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> ...


very nice


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour+Dec 21 2007, 01:46 AM~9498750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: Somebody post some pics of the extended a-arms with the bump stop :yes:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:38 PM~10018435
> *check out these pitbull arms for my lac,
> 
> "they're bringin sexy back"!!
> ...


damn those look sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 03:38 PM~10018435
> *check out these pitbull arms for my lac,
> 
> "they're bringin sexy back"!!
> ...


 :nono: go 2 inch :biggrin: jk homie they are nice!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

any more pics???


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@May 4 2011, 02:19 AM~20481463
> *uffin:
> *


going back in time huh :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 4 2011, 08:29 AM~20482799
> *going back in time huh :biggrin:
> *


good topic


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Some im doing for my boy! He wants the stock look....still need to reinforce the inside.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@May 5 2011, 09:49 PM~20494919
> *Some im doing for my boy! He wants the stock look....still need to reinforce the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to do some of these as well. It sure will be a brain teaser cuz I want to change the whole look of them. I'll post some pics when I finish them up


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

A Lil something I just got back from the shop b4 I send them to the chrome shop 1 inch ext


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 6 2011, 07:01 AM~20496332
> *A Lil something I just got back from the shop b4 I send them to the chrome shop 1 inch ext
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20495112
> *I'm about to do some of these as well. It sure will be a brain teaser cuz I want to change the whole look of them. I'll post some pics when I finish them up
> *


  Yea post pics when your done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@May 8 2011, 11:03 PM~20512005
> *  Yea post pics when your done :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this is one of them i still need to touch it up a little and it will be done.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 9 2011, 12:51 PM~20515048
> *this is one of them i still need to touch it up a little and it will be done.
> 
> 
> ...


Those look bad ass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

I did this for my 2001 town car thay were extended 1.5 thay were from a 80 town car.


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+May 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20495112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story! :biggrin:


----------

